# Paph Life Span



## paphboy (Jun 13, 2006)

I've collected a fair number of paphs and phrags over the last year, year and a half maybe, but something i've wondered and haven't been able to get an answer to as of yet is how long will a plant live. Let's say you had a common paph species and grew it under perfect conditions consistently. Every year it flowered and put out a few new growths. When will it eventually just kinda fizzle out? 20 years? 30 years? 100 years? Anyone?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

I always sort of figured they could go on indefinitely with proper care. I'd like to hear from the experts here.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm no expert, but I've got both species and hybrids with tags in pots that show repot dates all the way back to the 1940's and 1950's. More remarkable than the age of the plant is that these tags haven't disintegrated!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't think anyone could live long enough to ever find out. In perfect conditions, without any bacterial rots or diseases, I would say they could live until the sun explodes.

Jon
________
HASH HONEY OIL


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 13, 2006)

I asked this same question once, and the answer that I got was; there are phrags that were wild-collected in the 50's that are still thriving in greenhouses today.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 13, 2006)

Keep in mind, that there are clones that have been around since the 19th century...Harrisianum "G.S.Ball" for example...I don't know how old Maudiae "Magnificum" is, but it has to be at least 100 years old...I have what I believe is the original clone of Olivia...a gorgeous paph, fortunately hardy...unfortunately doesn't approve of blooming though...It did once, and it was actually worth the wait...Take care, Eric


----------

